# Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013



## xbxmxnn (16. August 2013)

Dieser Tage findet die FIPS/M-Weltmeisterschaft 2013 im Distanzwerfen in Antwerpen, Belgien, statt; am gestrigen Donnerstag wurde die erste Disziplin, 175 Gramm, geworfen (Hauptschnur 0,35mm, Schlagschnur 0,75mm).
Bei wenig Wind hat der Belgier Danny Moeskops die 175 Gramm mit 244,90 Metern und ganzen 4 Zentimetern Vorsprung vor Alessia Massa (Italien, 244,86m) gewonnen, gefolgt von Roberto Perugini (Italien) mit 243,97.
In der Mannschaftswertung liegt Italien 1 mit 959,15 Metern vor Argentinien 1 (932,40), Argentiniern 2 (927,83), danach folgen England 1 und 2, dann Frankreich. Die genauen Listen finden sich auf der Seite zur Weltmeisterschaft: http://bscf.be/longcasting2013.html

16.08.: Aktualisierung: Danny siegt auch mit 150 Gramm, Italien und Argentinien nicht zu schlagen

Auch am zweiten Tag siegte Danny mit 256,74 vor Alessio Massa mit 252,32, gefolgt von Marcos Manterola (Argentinien, 249,35).
In der Mannschaftswertung siegte wieder Italien 1 vor Argentinien, danach England 1.
Ein Wehmutstropfen ist, dass sich der Engländer Jay Lee verletzt hat und jetzt die WM abbrechen muss; genaueres wissen wir derzeit nicht, aber auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von hier aus!
Am 17. folgen 125 Gramm (und die Italiener und Argentinier werden irgendwie mit immer leichter werdenden Gewichten immer besser), auch gesellen sich jetzt die Damen dazu und werfen die 125 und am letzten Tag die 100 Gramm mit beim ersten Ladies Open!

17.08.: Aktualisierung: Massa gewinnt die 125 Gramm

Die 125 Gramm konnte mit klarem Vorsprung Alessio Massa mit 255,31 Metern vor Roberto Perugini (250,53) und Danny (248,86); bei den Damen siegte die Japanerin Miuyki Masaoka mit 157,93 knapp vor der Französin Allison Monbailly (157,62) - Weiten, die viele Herren nicht einmal erreichen...
Ganz bemerkenswert ist meines Erachtens der Japaner Masakutsu Yoshida, der auch an die 250 Meter herankam; der drahtige Herr ist 71 Jahre alt!

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von der WM:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDNo61DfKso&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fXbhht63sU&feature=youtu.be

18.08.: Aktualisierung: Massa souverän auch bei 100 Gramm

Die WM ist vorbei (zumindest das Werfen, es folgt noch die Abschlussfeier), und Alessio Massa hat souverän gezeigt, dass er der neue König ist – auch bei den 100 Gramm siegte er deutlich mit 247,39 Metern bei erst strömendem Regen, fast zehn Meter vor Danny (237,79). Den zweiten Platz heute belegte Andy Copping (243,10) vor dem Japaner Masakutsu Yoshida (242,83).

Bei den Damen siegte wieder Misuyki Masaoka mit 177,62 Metern vor Amilie Saison mit 151,59 Metern – und an die 180 Meter werfen nun wirklich nicht mehr viele Herren hierzulande!

In der Mannschaftswertung siegt ganz souverän Italien mit vier ersten Plätzen (und teilweise einem Schnitt von über 248 Metern!), Argentinien ebenso sicher auf dem zweiten Platz, und da heute die zweite argentinische Mannschaft deutlich Nerven zeigte schiebt sich England noch auf den dritten Platz.


----------



## Boedchen (16. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Danke Dirk.
Ich habe eine frage an dich.
Ich sehe nirgends ein GER ?
Oder habe ich mich verschaut?


----------



## xbxmxnn (16. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Nein, Du hast Dich nicht verschaut, da der DMV derzeit keinen Referenten für diese Disziplin hat fanden auch keine Qualifikationsturniere und somit kein Ermitteln der Nationalmannschaft statt, folglich wurde auch keine Mannschaft entsandt.


----------



## Boedchen (16. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Öhhhm...........
Ich lasse das mal so stehen


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Wieso? Was sollte man dazu sagen? Wenn kein Interesse dann keine Teilnehmer, einfach, gell? Oder was hättest Du sagen wollen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Man wird sehen wies kommt.

Das wird ja im neuen Verband im Referat Casting angesiedelt sein, das da zuständig sein wird, nehm ich mal an.

Oder im Referat Meeresangeln..

Da ist ja nicht mehr der DMV zuständig wie früher im DAV, sondern der ist nur einer der 42 Landes- und Spezialverbände.

Gleiches gilt für internationale Meeresangelveranstaltungen, auch da ist zukünftig ja das Referat Meeresangeln zuständig.


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Das ist so nur teilweise richtig; in der Tat wird das Referat Meeresangeln mit dem Referenten Werner Landau mit der Ausrichtung der Meeresveranstaltungen betraut, allerdings wird der DMV in weiten Teilen die Durchführung dieser Veranstaltungen übernehmen, schon allein wegen der vorhanden Fachkenntnis - für den Angler wird sich dadurch nur sehr wenig ändern, wenn überhaupt, ud das muss ja das Ziel sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Man wird sehen, dazu steht ja noch nichts fest.

Am 14. 09 ist ja jetzt erstmal Verbandsausschuss..

Und ihr solltet mal mit Landau reden - von vielem, was im DMV so erzählt wird, weiss der nämlich nix........


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Die Ergebnisse vom Freitag / 150 Gramm sind oben eingepflegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Super.
Danke für die Infos!


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Ich denke, wir sollten abwarten und nicht immer vorschnell Behauptungen aufstellen, oder wenn, dann mit gesicherter Quellenangabe; und jetzt genug Politik hier, die gehört meines Erachtens nicht hier rein.


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Kurze Aktualisierung: Jay Lee, der verletzte Engländer, hat voraussichtlich einen gezerrten oder, mit ganz viel Pech, gar einen gerissenen Muskel - nochmals gute Besserung von hier!


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

So, die Ergebnisse von Samstag (125 Gramm Männlein und Weiblein) sind auch eingepflegt, siehe oben.


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von der WM: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDNo61DfKso&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fXbhht63sU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Sodele, die Ergebnisse des letzten Tages sind auch eingestellt!


----------



## Boedchen (19. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Danke Dirk,
und mein Voheriger kommentar das ich nichts sage bezog sich darauf das mir zu manchen sachen nix einfällt und bevor man was falsches schreibt man einfach nix schreibt


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Schade eigentlich - schreib doch mal, wenn Dir was einfällt, denn jede Meinung ist besser als gar keine...


----------



## Boedchen (19. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Soll ich? 
Also Meine bescheidene Meinung ist:
Der Dirk fehlt....LEIDER.
Aber da nicht zu ändern und die Hintergründe vielschichtig sage ich halt nich mehr


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Naja, es gibt zwei bis drei Dutzend mehr oder weniger aktive Werfer im Ländle, da kann es eigentlich nicht angehen, dass alles von einem abhängt, oder? Wobei Dirk sehr viel Zeit, Energie und auch Geld reingesteckt hat, um dann festzustellen, dass er sich die ganze Zeit eher mit Laternenpfählen hätte unterhalten können, da hätte er nicht weniger erreicht, darum hat er sein Engagement wohl verlagert. Warum allerdings niemand nachrücken mag, obgleich der Rücktritt bereits vor mittlerweile neun Monaten bekannt gegeben wurde, ist mir ein Rätsel - der Sport interessiert wohl doch niemanden genug, um sich da reinzuhängen, zumindest auf Verbandsebene. Ein paar Werfer und Angler haben sich ja bereits zusammengefunden, um eigene Wege zu gehen, sei es unten bei Dir oder auch hier oben, es geht also irgendwie weiter, aber bislang halt nicht auf Bundesebene und somit nicht 'offiziell international', was FIPS/M-Veranstaltungen angeht.


----------



## a.bu (21. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man wird sehen, dazu steht ja noch nichts fest.
> 
> Am 14. 09 ist ja jetzt erstmal Verbandsausschuss..
> 
> Und ihr solltet mal mit Landau reden - von vielem, was im DMV so erzählt wird, weiss der nämlich nix........




Das finde ich jetzt aber etwas kurios, meines Wissens gab es doch bereits mehrfach einen regen Gedankenaustausch, leider nicht mit den im DMV zuständigen Referenten und deren Fachausschüssen, wohl aber mit dem Präsidium. Sollte es sich so darstellen wie Du schreibst, stellt sich die Frage ob es hier eine Hohl oder Bringschuld gibt. Das Referat Brandung hat in den letzten zwei Jahren an 8 Wochenenden gefischt, viel Zeit also sich mit der Materie Brandungsangeln und den Vorstellungen des Referenten und seinem Fachausschuß auseinander zu setzen und einen gemeinsamen Fahrplan für die Zukunft abzustecken. Dieses gilt übrigens auch für die anderen Referate und die Jahreshauptversammlung des DMV. Schon klar, die Fusion hat erst vor kurzem stattgefunden und in Zukunft wird natürlich alles besser und es wird mit Sicherheit auch einen regen Gedankenaustausch in allen Ebenen geben. Freuen wir uns also auch in Zukunft auf spannende, gut organisierte und gut besuchte Veranstaltungen#6

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## a.bu (21. August 2013)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Sorry Dirk, 

das wars auch von meiner Seite aus mit der Politik

Wir sehen uns im Oktober...

Andreas


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Hallo an alle die diese Sportart interessiert,

die WM 2014 fand letzte Woche in Italien statt.

Wer mehr darüber wissen möchte kann unter we we we kong minus casting punkt de sich darüber informieren.

Ich denke ihr tippt das richtig im Browser ein 

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## mathei (3. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

hat das was mit angeln zu tun ? dann schaue ich gerne nach.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Hallo matthei,

ja hat es.

Die Distanzwerferei wurde aus dem Brandungsangeln abgeleitet.

Wer mit Multirollen ( die sehr oft beim Brandungsangeln außerhalb Deutschlands und fast ausschließlich beim Distanzangeln genutzte werden) wirf, bekommt wesentlich mehr Wurm ins Meer und hat bei Seitenwwind große Vorteile beim Wurf.

Deshalb ist die Multirolle sehr verbreitet und die Wettbewerbe tragen zum verbesserten Werfen in allen Situationen bei.

Denn, wer weiter den Ködern ins Wasser wirft, hat einen potenziellen Vorteil beim Angeln. Wer weiter wirf, kann!!! Fische erreichen, die für andere nicht erreichbar sind.

Bitte nicht diese Sportart mit dem "normalen Casting" verwechseln.

Dieses Casting erfährt im AB eine "Hexenjagt".

Ob die richtig ist oder nicht, beurteile ich nicht.
Ich werde keine 18g durch die Gegend wwrfen. Ist nicht meine Gewichtsklasse

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## mathei (3. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

na da ich ja gelegtlicher brandler bin, kann ich ja mal reinschauen.


----------



## hydrophil (4. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

hexenjagT ... das klingt ja fies ...


----------



## basslawine (4. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Die heilige Inquisition kann nicht weit sein!


----------



## hydrophil (4. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

ja, das haette ich auch eher den katholiban, als den iquisitoren des AB zugetraut.

lasst die caster brennen


----------



## Wiederanfänger (8. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Moin,

außerdem baut Jan gerade ein Blog auf. In einem der Themen sind für die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Surfcasting auch ein Aufruf für normale Brandungsangler. Es gibt eine freie Klasse in der mit "normalen Brandungsangeln und Rollen" geworfen wird.

Ihr seid dazu ganz herzlich eingeladen.

Wer Fragen hat, kann mir auch ne PN schicken.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Wiederanfänger (19. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Moin zusammen,

die Tabelle mit den Ergebnissen steht in Jans Blog.

http://www.kong-casting.de/home/castingberichte-2014/

Viel Spaß beim lesen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## kerasounta (19. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Die griechische Team ist dies jahr disqualifiziert worden,

das ist sehr schade weil 2013 der George Bonis Weltmeister geworden war.

Mal gucken ob es nächstes Jahr klappt.

Das deutsche Team sollte es auch schaffen 2015 anwesend zu sein bei der nächsten WM.
Wer macht den Referenten???


----------



## Wiederanfänger (19. September 2014)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft im Distanzwerfen 2013*

Moin Aki,

schau mal hier: http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/unser-verband/präsidium/

Bis zum Referenten Distanzwerfen scrollen.

Könnte sein, dass du den kennst.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------

